# love me a second hand store



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

700 watt fogger that works - 7 bucks
marcus the carcass - 4 bucks
5 panels of grave fencing 3 bucks
huge ceramic pumpkin 3 bucks
severed hand candle holder 3 bucks
3 strings halloween lights 6 bucks
2 full size ceramic skulls 7 bucks
string of eyeball lights 2 bucks
candy bowl with sound actuated grabbing hand 3 bucks


Not as good a free but not bad either.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice Score!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice score!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is quite a haul for under $40.00!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Sweet deal! Cheap and free is always awesome!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome deals!!  The shops in our city are overpriced (or too far away, or not in a neighborhood where I would want to get out of the car alone). Fortunately, Mom still has access to some great ones in our hometown.

While we were there on vacation at the beginning of the month, I got spiderweb, stage blood, rubber cockroaches and spiders, all unopened, for 50c and less. I also got a big bag of rubber eyeballs that I split with Mom. And she gave us a lot of stuff that we may or may not use... But it's free!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great haul, random! We're finding the non-name thrift stores are excellent sources of dirt cheap Halloween cast offs.


----------



## retrodoll2012 (Sep 5, 2012)

I adore thrift stores. I have even asked them if they were going to use the wig holders or can I purchase those. Sometimes I am lucky and they sell them to me. I need to go to the thrift store and get some dolls so I can creep them up.
Great haul hon.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds like a great haul to me!
Buying from thrift shops also helps out the charities that tend to run them, and the fact that you are able to save some great stuff and avoid more landfill makes it even better.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow! I haven't seen any good stuff like that around here.


----------



## Cal78 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice Haul
I Never seem to Find the Stuff by Myself when i Go in, so ive Made Friends with Alot of the Employees at the Different Stores that I frequent, so i give them a list of things when im looking for and they call me when they think they found them


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW great find!


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

I found this guy on a FB resale page for $30. Score!!! Mine even came with a top hat!!! 
She had a bunch of fencing for cheap too. I could never bring myself to pay what they are asking for halloween fences.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-GHASTLY...365?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d355de4ad


----------

